# Permissions errors on postfix check

## platypus

I installed postfix and keep getting this error everytime I run postfix check. Have no idea what is happening here. Looked through the boards and took a couple suggestions on changing permissions, but nothing seems to work.  Have reemerged numerous times.

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by postfix: /var/spool/postfix/active

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by postfix: /var/spool/postfix/bounce

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by postfix: /var/spool/postfix/corrupt

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by postfix: /var/spool/postfix/defer

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by postfix: /var/spool/postfix/deferred

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by postfix: /var/spool/postfix/flush

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by postfix: /var/spool/postfix/hold

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by postfix: /var/spool/postfix/incoming

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by postfix: /var/spool/postfix/private

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by postfix: /var/spool/postfix/public

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by group postdrop: /var/spool/postfix /public

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by group postdrop: /var/spool/postfix /maildrop

postfix/postfix-script: warning: not owned by postfix: /var/spool/postfix/maildr op

postsuper: fatal: scan_dir_push: open directory defer: Permission denied

----------

## Paulten

Have you tried setting the permission he is asking for? 

Those files he listed should be owned by postfix.

The postfix check command will only warn you about permissions problem.

Use chown -R postfix /path/to/postfix/folder .

chown -R postfix.postdrop for the folders that require group permission too.

Good luck

----------

## platypus

thanks. it worked like a charm

----------

## gixer

FYI you can run the following commands and it will fix permissions as well:

/etc/postfix/post-install create-missing

/etc/postfix/post-install upgrade-source

this fixed the permissions on MY drive.

----------

